# "Will you marry me?"



## dpolston (Jan 26, 2008)

I've taken portrait sessions for a long time and I think I have the most fun during engagement shots. But this was a first for me. This couple was engages during our session today. It started our normal and then he reached into his pocket... and the rest is photographic history.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow!  That's pretty cool that it was caught all on camera...
They look really happy.  I think though, that the vignette gets distracting a little..


----------



## dpolston (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks... it bugs me too a little. I did that pretty quickly to blog it. All of their friends wanted something quick. I will re-edit if they want the 3 shot.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 26, 2008)

David, I think perhaps you should reconsider using vignetting as part of your normal workflow for these kind of shots. It can add a special touch when used selectively, but I think ceases to change the mood of the photo when used every time. Just my two cents...


----------



## dpolston (Jan 26, 2008)

I use the vignette a lot in my work. I actually like it and it's becoming kinda of a signature look for me and I don't pretend to apologize for it. I do tend to overdo it sometimes,  I'll will admit that. However the 3 shot was overdone and I am going to remove it altogether. I put it on the individual shots and then made the 3 shot. I have removed this in my file but probably will not repost them. 

And yes Max, I do use them often and probably will continue (it's a David thing) but you're right on these (at least the first shot).

David


----------



## bellacat (Jan 27, 2008)

I really like these David but i would have to agree that the vinette is a tad overdone. How special to be there to capture the engagement. Did the guy set that up on purpose or was he just taking advantage of the moment?


----------



## Mathias13 (Jan 27, 2008)

very nice set here...btw, what's vignetting?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2008)

Mathias13 said:
			
		

> what's vignetting?


The darker circle around the photo ... something that some (like David himself) like a lot, and others don't at all (that would include me). I think it should be used as sparsely as selective colouring should be used, or HDR or funky frames etc. 

But I still like how you captured the moment. Your photos tell the story. They will love them!


----------



## dpolston (Jan 27, 2008)

The guy did set it up. I had to throw out a "code phrase" ["I have some dust on my lens] so that he could go do his thing. 

He had some M&M's printed that said "I Love You" and "Marry Me". She saw the I Love You one and just ate the rest, so he had to ask her the old fashioned way. He didn't do the one knee thing in the moment, we set that one up later.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet!!!  The look on her face is priceless


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think that these are some sweeeet pictures!  How awesome of the guy to have you photographing it all!

My only c&c would be that the skin tones are a bit on the orange side, but thats an easy fix in photoshop.

Great job.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 27, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> ... skin tones are a bit on the orange side


 
It's okay... he's an Oompa Loompa descendant; a little on the short side. ;o)

These colors are kind of tricky. I was trying to get the golden sunlight effect on a cloudy day. These are only basic proofs though and I'll spend more time on them for the print reproductions.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

ummmm...how come he is wearing a wedding ring?  thats a little odd


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 27, 2008)

She ate the other M&M that is hilarious!  Too bad you didn't get a picture of those, that's really cute.  How nice of him to plan for you to be there and the dust on the lens - funny.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 28, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> She ate the other M&M that is hilarious!  Too bad you didn't get a picture of those, that's really cute.



I actually did get a photo of the M&M's. The funny thing is that she read the first one [I Love You], held it up and giggled, them popped the rest in her mouth. 

I had my daughter follow us (I use both of my kids as assistants/second and third shooters) and she video taped it. I put a little video of on line (though I am not happy at all in the video quality when it went live... I have to work on that). It's here if your curious and want to see it. I edited it myself but because I wanted to get it up for them quickly, I didn't spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 28, 2008)

Emerana said:


> ummmm...how come he is wearing a wedding ring?  thats a little odd



I don't know. I'm thinking that it's an heirloom thing. He has never been married that I know of.


----------



## nossie (Jan 28, 2008)

...and where's the ring?


----------



## dpolston (Jan 28, 2008)

nossie said:


> ...and where's the ring?


 what ring? _THE _ring shot?!? I didn't get it. This was just a couples shoot not an engagement shoot. I'm going to have to get that later. Plus I am a typical male... I just forgot to shoot it.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 28, 2008)

Emerana said:


> ummmm...how come he is wearing a wedding ring? thats a little odd


 
It may possibly be a commitment band.  They are pretty popular now as sorta a "pre-engagement".  My husband and I wore them before we got engaged.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

Wheres the ring.....??   ha ha ha i was going to ask that!

men!

wouldnt it have been funny if she said no!

hahaha


----------



## dpolston (Jan 28, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> It may possibly be a commitment band. They are pretty popular now as sorta a "pre-engagement". My husband and I wore them before we got engaged.



I think he had it on beforehand. But... it might be a ring that she had on her left hand before she got that one. She made a comment that "this one" [the one she took off] was her grandmothers.



Leigh said:


> wouldnt it have been funny if she said no!



I was actually hoping that! That would have been a TOTALLY different set of portraits!


----------



## dpolston (Jan 28, 2008)

Luna said:


> And on the first shot, did you have to be that far away from them?



Well... kinda. It was a very intimate moment and I didn't want to spoil it.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 31, 2008)

Those first set of shots are really cool.  It's probably pretty rare that someone captures the actual proposal.  
I'm not loving the extremely red faces.  I think if you selectively toned that down the others would really look great


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

I totally agree on the red faces thing (I think it was a little wind burn). I need some quick photos for my blog so that their friends could see. I might have spend a total of 10 minutes on all of that processing. 

They called in a photo order last night, so I'll take a lot more time on those. I just rushed these.

Thanks for all of the nice comments.


----------

